# Drinking Question for ya numb



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey, i dunno if you saw it in the other post so i figured i'd put it in a new one, since ur on klonopin, i've been curious, do u drink at all, cuz thats the one thing i havnt done but i'd like too, i mean theres so many warnings, but of course doctors are gonna say that, have u ever drank while on it? i'm on 1mg a day and i culd easily go with 1 mg every other day, so maybe if i dont take it the day im drinking i'd be ok, whatdya think?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

No i dont drink at all now. Im on amitriptyline, seroquel and oxycodone as well as the klonopin so throwing booze into that mix would be asking for a ER visit. Drinking also makes my depression worse.

As for drinking on klonopin i have done it in the past. It is risky business though. I learned the hard way that klonopin is one of the worst benzos to mix booze with. It results it total blackouts. Valium is the easiest benzo to drink on but even that is dodgy.

The thing about drinking on klonopin is that you wont notice that your messed up at first. You will be throwing the booze back and feeling fine then the next thing you know it's 6am and your waking up in your backyard covered in vomit.

Saying that it can be done relatively safely in moderation. Just drink beer absolutly no hard liquor. 1 or 2 beers with 1mg of klonopin is not going to hurt you. The trouble is stopping at those 1 or 2 beers.

All the same you would be better off avoiding mixing benzos with booze. Lots of people have killed themselves on that combo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea thats true, usually i can go a day without taking it, if im gonna drink that night and i dont take it that day, since its lost its effects wuld it be ok, or no since its still in your system..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well going without it for a day and drinking should reduce the interactions there. But it will still be in your system and it will make you get drunk quicker. Klonopin has a half life of 48 hours.

Also there is a added danger when you skip your dose of klonopin and then drink. Alcohol is a gaba agonist kinda like klonopin. Alcohol also works on other neurotransmitters as well. When alcohol leaves your system your seizure threshold is lowered and if you havent taken your dose of klonopin the risk of having a seizure goes way up since klonopin has anti-seizure properties as well.

This is only a concern if youve been taking klonopin regularly for awile. If youve been taking it for longer then 2 weeks or so i would risk it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been on it for longer then 2 weeks, i guess i've just gotta accept my drinking days are over, until i'm off of it at least


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya drinking is not good if you have any anxiety or dp/dr problems anyway. Trust me on that i self medicated with booze for years and it only made me worse.

Your better off just not drinking at all on klonopin it is risky. 1 or 2 beers wont hurt but the problem is stopping at 1 or 2 beers. I dont even know your tolerance to booze or klonopin so even that little amount could get you loaded. I had a very high tolerance for booze so im not a good guide to go by. I used to be able to finish off a 40oz bottle of rum, vodka or whiskey in a single night and then go to the bar and keep drinking till closing time or i ran out of money.

Also for some reason i found that klonopin and booze gives a shitty buzz when mixed together. It seems to diminish the high. It just makes you feel slopy drunk with no real euphoria.

Also look on the bright side of not drinking. You have a much better chance of getting laid when your sober and you get to laugh at all the drunken idiots.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Hahaha that's very true


----------

